# i like to cover up a scratch on my glock



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

paint on the slide is scratched a bit...and i would like to cover it..
is there anything i can do??? 
i'm very particular with the finish on my pistols..thanks.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

You might as well get the slide chromed. And take care of it next time!:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Send the slide back to Glock - they will redo the original finish for $45. Remember, the tennifer is still there - its just the black outter coating that is scratched. I had a Glock 26 as a carry gun for 8 years. It got a lot of holster wear. After 7 years, I sent the slide back.

Or, just hard chrome the slide. U can get a matte hard chrome, so don't think of "bling" - its not shiney chrome. Its the toughest surface U can put on a firearm.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok...thanks.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Where and how much to hard crome a Glock?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tripp Research, Metalife, an a few others do hard chroming.

If you Google gun finishes" or gun/pistol hard chroming, U will probably find many others. I did a lot of research over a year ago. I don't remember them all now.

Usually $100-$125 or so for a slide.


----------

